# Lily Allen hatte Fehlgeburt



## MarkyMark (1 Nov. 2010)

> Die britische Sängerin Lily Allen hat im sechsten Monat ihrer Schwangerschaft ihr Baby verloren. Es ist bereits ihre zweite Fehlgeburt.
> Lily Allen erwartete ein Kind von ihrem Freund Sam Cooper, einem Bauunternehmer. Am Montag gab der Sprecher der 25-jährigen Popsängerin die traurige Nachricht bekannt. Cooper und Allen gingen nun durch eine „sehr schwere Zeit“, sagte er und bat darum, die Privatsphäre des Paares zu akzeptieren.
> 
> Allen hatte bereits im Jahr 2008 eine Fehlgeburt gehabt. Damals war sie von Musiker Ed Simons von den Chemical Brothers schwanger gewesen.
> ...



(Quelle http://www.focus.de/panorama/boulevard/popsaengerin-lily-allen-erleidet-fehlgeburt_aid_567759.html )

Tja, mir fehlen ein wenig die Worte, weil ich mich für sie gefreut hatte.
Nach der ersten Fehlgeburt vor Jahren zerbrach die Beziehung, wollen wir hoffen, dass Lily und Sam dies überstehen. Im 6ten Monat ein Kind zu verlieren ist sicherlich schwer zu ertragen als werdende Mutter.

Ich nehme mal an, dass sie sich jetzt in Arbeit werfen wird um so den Schmerz zu verdrängen.


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Nov. 2010)

*Das stimmt mich sehr traurig , arme Lily  

*


----------



## Bandito12 (1 Nov. 2010)

interessiert mich soviel, wie in Sack ein Reis in China umfällt


----------



## Fraggle (1 Nov. 2010)

Bandito12 schrieb:


> interessiert mich soviel, wie in Sack ein Reis in China umfällt



tssss , dann behalt dein Kommentar für dich


----------



## MarkyMark (2 Nov. 2010)

Bandito12 schrieb:


> interessiert mich soviel, wie in Sack ein Reis in China umfällt



Deutsche Grammatik ist nicht so deine Stärke, oder? Genauso wenig wie Feingefühl, man merkt, dass du keine Kinder hast.


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2010)

Der Verlust eines Kindes ist das Schlimmste was einer Mutter passieren kann.


----------



## obiwan12 (2 Nov. 2010)

Das ist schon richtig, das tut mir für sie auch sehr Leid. Aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass sie nicht gerade ein ruhiges Leben führt. Sie ist ein echtes Party Girl!!! Was eine Schwangerschaft nicht gerade unterstützt.


----------



## MarkyMark (3 Nov. 2010)

Lily hatte pünktlich zur Schwangerschaft Trinken und Rauchen sein lassen, war nur noch auf Modenschauen und hatte noch einen Gig, der aber ebenfalls entspannt verlief.
Partylife sieht irgendwie anders aus. Die hielt sich schon an alle Regeln.

Schwangere müssen auch nicht die ganzen Monate über auf der Couch liegen und nichts tun.


----------

